# Carving in Powder, snow buildup.. Help!



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

When I am carving down a powdery slope, Sometimes I have to transition from toeside/heelside real quick and in thse cases the tail of my board will get some air once in awhile. Sometimes, I will pickup a lot of snow on the top of the tail of my board and it will then feel heavy and I will end up wiping out. Any tips here? Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

delirium said:


> When I am carving down a powdery slope, Sometimes I have to transition from toeside/heelside real quick and in thse cases the tail of my board will get some air once in awhile. Sometimes, I will pickup a lot of snow on the top of the tail of my board and it will then feel heavy and I will end up wiping out. Any tips here? Am I doing something wrong?



i can't help with the technical stuff, but where the heck are you riding with that much powder?? Sincerely, Upstate New Yorker.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Everytime I ride stuff like that I usually lean back a little or pump my front leg a little to get the snow off. :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Thats wierd, never had that happen. But if its a really big issues, try hitting the top of your board with some rub on wax, or just rub regular wax on the topsheet where the snows sticking, that should help...


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

ok, I think I'm daoing a bad job describing what is happeneing... i think it feels like the back of my board lifts up when i transition fast, but maybe its just that the tail gets whipped around really fast... and I think when there is a lot of powder and piles of powder, sometimes the tail will get snow built up on it or the tail will cut into one of the piles of powder, causing the powder to build up & sit on top of the tail of my board...

Then when I try to tranistion with all this snow build up, I cant whip the tail aroung quickly anymore because its heavy, and so i end up falling... this is usually only the case on steep slopes.

I am not sure how gentle i can be going down these types of conditions, to have control & take it at a manageble speed, i usually have to get really agressive with the transitions/board... Is that my problem?


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Yes. you really should`nt be whipping the tail of the board around at all. On an icy steep run sure, you can use a hop turn to make super quick edge changes, but if the powder is deep enough to do what you are describing, there is certainly no need to use this tactic. I think you may just not be comfortable making proper turns on steeper terrain.
> 
> Instead of whipping the tail around like this, get more aggressive with your torsional steering with the front foot (You do initiate your turns with the front foot I hope) If you are are using your back foot "like a rudder" it is time to go back to the basics and learn proper board control.
> 
> ...


great advice, thats the next level im working on is maintaining good carving form on steeper terrain, so far i think i use my tail to much when it gets steeper, and i lose the smooth form i have when its not so steep.


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

How are you supposed to initiate your turns in deep powder with your front foot if you are leaning back to stay floating above the powder?

Ive been riding in this PNW powder the past 2 weeks on some pretty steep slopes and I have to lean back quite a bit, its almost impossible to initiate a turn with your front foot if you're learning back alot, Ive had no problem riding in the deep powder but its a totally different feeling compared to riding on a hard groomed surface, its a surfy floaty feeling where you dont have to dig your edge into the snow to turn...


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

Ya no edges needed in pow... As far as which foot initates the turn in pow - can't say, I've never thought about it, my brain is too full of stoke.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

It can help to keep your speed up. Going slow in powder will make you sink and feel like turns are a lot of work. 

You don't need to bomb, but shift some of your weight over your back leg and make bigger turns to maintain your speed. 

Oh, and have fun. Sounds like great riding!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

Lower your edge angle and expose your base to the snow. Twist the board with your front foot like you always do, and use big arcing open ended turns keeping edge angles low to maintain speed.

I also like to porpoise the board by pressuring the back leg and pulling up the front foot to get a feel for the consistency of the snow and how much pressure, lifting, and retraction is necessary.

Keep the board heading down the fall line by not completing your turns. (open ended turns) enjoy the ride.


----------

